# help with a tank lid



## SJWilliams (May 25, 2012)

We have a hexagon 30 gallon glass tank that used to be a saltwater aquarium. We are now in the process of setting it up as a vivarium to house dart frogs. We need a lid for the tank. We've searched through many posts looking for what type of lid is required for frogs but we just can't figure it out. Do we use an all glass lid or some kind of screen lid for ventilation? Any help in clearing this up for us would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

SJWilliams said:


> We have a hexagon 30 gallon glass tank that used to be a saltwater aquarium. We are now in the process of setting it up as a vivarium to house dart frogs. We need a lid for the tank. We've searched through many posts looking for what type of lid is required for frogs but we just can't figure it out. Do we use an all glass lid or some kind of screen lid for ventilation? Any help in clearing this up for us would be greatly appreciated!


Back in the old days we would put them in an air tight container and call it good. Now most of use tend to prefer some kind of ventilation. I used quite a bit of screen because of where I live. It tends to be fairly humid in Oklahoma, so more screen is okay. If you live in AZ you may want less screen. The main point is that air circulation is important. Most dart frogs do not live in 100% humidity and we should try to replicate that environment. So, I would do part screen and part glass. The shape is what is going to make it difficult


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, the shape would make screen construction very difficult. On a friends hex we skipped the screen frame on top. Instead, we drilled a series of 1" holes along the widest part of the lid. We glued NoSeeUm screen mesh over the holes.


----------



## SJWilliams (May 25, 2012)

We live in FL so we're basically in 100% humidity all the time. :/



Pumilo said:


> Yes, the shape would make screen construction very difficult. On a friends hex we skipped the screen frame on top. Instead, we drilled a series of 1" holes along the widest part of the lid. We glued NoSeeUm screen mesh over the holes.


So we should get a piece of glass cut to shape and then drill holes and glue the mesh over it? Is that our best/easiest option? Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

SJWilliams said:


> We live in FL so we're basically in 100% humidity all the time. :/
> 
> 
> 
> So we should get a piece of glass cut to shape and then drill holes and glue the mesh over it? Is that our best/easiest option? Thanks so much for the help!!


I believe it will be your simplest, cheapest option. I do window repairs professionally for the last 20+ years. Screen corners are not typically available in anything besides a perfect 90 degree corner which would make an add shaped screen difficult to build.
Keep in mind that you will want the top to open. You will want to have the piece cut (You'll want to bring them the tank so they can perfectly match it...barring that, make a perfect, cardboard template). After it is cut, have them slice it in half so that half stays in the lip of the viv and the other can open, like a door. You will silicone some hinges along that seam. You can get a plastic "paino hinge" at Josh's frogs that should work nicely. 
Now, along that seam will be your longest edge, so about an inch away, you will drill a series of 1" holes. Make sure the edge of each hole is at least 1/2" away from the edge of the glass and at least 1/2" away from the edge of the next hole. Here is how you drill. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58594-how-drill-your-glass.html
Use NoSeeUm mesh to silicone over the holes. You can get it at a link I supplied in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html
Now I don't have pics of my friends hex, but here is what I am talking about. As you can see, it also works well to run a line of vent holes across the bottom at the substrate level. Doing both areas would give you a nice cross breeze.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You can cut a whole and use grommet, window screen and silicone and it will look professionally done.


----------



## SJWilliams (May 25, 2012)

Thanks SO much for the help!! We went today and had a piece of glass cut. They're going to do the holes too just because it will be easier. We're one step closer!!


----------



## Palehorse0321 (Jul 14, 2012)

Where do i find a grommet like that one i need a two inch?


----------



## tucker0065 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've seen people use plastic washers from hardware stores ect. to glue around the screened holes and it looks just as nice. You may have to paint them black though.


----------

